# Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4... DOH!!!



## Richard8971 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ugh, I just bought Lightroom 4 and to my horror, it is not comptatible with XP!!!

After the release of Vista, I swore to myself that I would stick with XP (which I really like) for as long as I can. Well after 12 years of faithful XP use, it looks like my travels have come to an end.

Now, mind you I am running a new system (AMD Phenom II X4 965, OC'ed to 3.8Ghz) DDR 3 memory, etc... but I have just resisted upgrading to Windows Vista (Gag! Yuck!), 7 or now even 8 for YEARS.  (Call me a rebel...)

Well, that has come to a quick end with the purchase of Lightroom 4. Now, my question is, which is better? Windows 7 or 8? Any thoughts? 

D


----------



## jp121 (Feb 4, 2013)

No idea of 8 but 7 was pretty good.

i chucked it all in and finally crossed over to the mac side.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> Ugh, I just bought Lightroom 4 and to my horror, it is not comptatible with XP!!!
> 
> After the release of Vista, I swore to myself that I would stick with XP (which I really like) for as long as I can. Well after 12 years of faithful XP use, it looks like my travels have come to an end.
> 
> ...


Do not assume that your new computer is fully Windows 8 compatible. They do not sell full versions of Windows 8, just upgrades. OK, there is a system builder edition, but its renamed because it assumes you are a professional system builder and test/debug your hardware with Windows 8 before going into production.
This is one time where just buying a new Dell XPS for $700 is a good idea if you want Windows 8.
Assuming your hardware will fully support it, get Windows 8. It is faster and has some features like support for larger hard drives, and GPT format. This is not trivial, you may have a tough time trying to make copies of a Windows 8 hard drive unless you upgrade other software. Readup on GPT format, you might not want to go there yet, but its coming sooner or later.
The good news is that you will be good for several more years.
As to the interface, just purchase Start 8 for $4.99 and get the old start menu back. A relative is a Microsoft Manager, and he uses it on all his pc's. If you do not have a touch monitor, you need the start menu.
Windows 7 is going to be easier to learn, because the interface is familiar. I have both. It took me 2-3 hours to become fairly proficient with Windows 8, but there are just some things that do not seem to make sense without a touch screen. You will find some software and some drivers that are not updated, and never will be.
Windows 7 is safe, lots of drivers now, but there will be older scanners, etc that are not supported, particularly with 64 bit. You do want 64 bit!!


----------



## Richard8971 (Feb 4, 2013)

jp121 said:


> i chucked it all in and finally crossed over to the mac side.



Mac? (*hiss*) I am too far gone to switch to Mac or Linux. Thanks!

D


----------



## Richard8971 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Richard8971 said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, I just bought Lightroom 4 and to my horror, it is not comptatible with XP!!!
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to help explain some of these things. My gut is telling me to go with 7 for now, mainly because it has been out for a while and most of the bugs have been worked out and 99% of my hardware is comptatable with it. 

I will lose my ATI TV Wonder VE capture card because ATI has not yet developed a 64-bit driver for it yet (and likely never will).  

Guess I could always dual boot XP with 7. 

D


----------



## jp121 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dual boot or VM.

I have WIN7 on VM.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 4, 2013)

My daughter has 8 on her computer... I don't care for it. I don't think it is bad, but I'm at the age where I'm not willing to learn the differences and the differences frustrate me. And I think it is designed to be a good crossover between your windows phone and the computer's os, but I use android... so there are no benefits for me.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 4, 2013)

And it was weird. my Western digital external hard drive would allow me to simply connect, drag and drop video files to the new laptop. It was stupid and annoying.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 4, 2013)

Keep your current WinXP PC the way it is and get another PC for your photography with Win7 Pro x64 and run Lightroom 4 on that. Get a good higher end IPS display for the photo pc. The Photo PC is just another tool.


----------



## pwp (Feb 4, 2013)

Aww that's too bad! However the XP/LR4 compatibility matter is written up in the specs for all to see. XP was released in August 2001 and that's about 1000 years ago. Compatibility and security issues are a daily reality for XP now. It was a brilliant OS but sorry, it's time to move on. It's officially no longer supported by Microsoft.

I skipped straight from XP to Win7. Personally I wouldn't install an OS from Microsoft until it was up to its first Service Pack release. Keep away from Win8 for the time being and install Win7 on your system. The very major changes, some of them inexplicable, have put many people off upgrading to Win8. It's emerging now that Windows7 will be the "next XP" in terms of stability, usability and longevity.

As a OS agnostic, I have two Mac OSX machines and two Win7 PC's. I've got to say I'm enjoying Mountain Lion more by the day. If you only run with one machine, consider a Mac for your core work and install VMWare Fusion http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/overview.html. You can transfer your XP install to VM with the very simple Wizard and have access to your Windows programs that you know and love. It's a surprisingly elegant solution.

-PW


----------



## RC (Feb 4, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Keep your current WinXP PC the way it is and get another PC for your photography with Win7 Pro x64 and run Lightroom 4 on that. Get a good higher end IPS display for the photo pc. The Photo PC is just another tool.


Excellent idea. I've been tolerating Win 7 just to run LR 4. There has not been one positive thing I've gained with Win 7 but instead lots of things that annoy me. I'm seriously considering building a dedicated Win 7 photo PC while my main PC is XP.


----------



## Legio (Feb 4, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> Ugh, I just bought Lightroom 4 and to my horror, it is not comptatible with XP!!!
> 
> After the release of Vista, I swore to myself that I would stick with XP (which I really like) for as long as I can. Well after 12 years of faithful XP use, it looks like my travels have come to an end.
> 
> ...




I use win7 at home and win8 at work. I actually like win7 more than win8. I do not have any touch screen and I don't fancy the start screen in win8 at all. While my common programs can be placed at the bar in the bottom, each time I need to find something else I find it more tedious than in win7. I wouldn't call this a major issue, but I do prefer win7.

Win8 would probably be supported for a bit longer, and that might be an issue if you don't want to upgrade, don't expect win7 to be around as long as win XP now that win8 is around.

I went over to mac (privately) a while back and use it as my platform for photos, actually I use os x as much as possible and win as little as possible now days. This is a little bit strange perhaps since I have been working as a software developer targeting windows since 1996. My OS X machine has win7 on it as well so that I can work natively or use parallels for starting it virtually.

Both win7 or win8 would fulfill your needs, just make sure that you have the drivers on each.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 4, 2013)

Newegg.com - Windows 7 home is $100 OEM. Maybe as a VM, but most likely as it's own OS on a drive you swap in and boot off of?

If nothing else - get yourself a SSD to put the OS and LR onto - even if your files are on big sata drives, the catalog will work much better on a SSD.

Windows 8 will cause much pain and suffering - save yourself!


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> Ugh, I just bought Lightroom 4 and to my horror, it is not comptatible with XP!!!



I had the same unexpected experience when trying to install a trial on a friend's older system, and apparently there is really no unofficial way around this limitation :-\



Richard8971 said:


> Now, my question is, which is better? Windows 7 or 8? Any thoughts?



They are basically the same except for the theme look and MS' touchscreen tile interface, but you can just ignore that and install a start menu replacement. But when in doubt go for the proven, more debugged system which is Win7, even though it now of course has a shorter "mainstream" support duration.


----------



## degies (Feb 4, 2013)

Lightroom 4.3 runs just fine in Win8. However as with most things running it on Win8 you want a SSD and more mem helps. I would not upgrade a pc older than 12 months since Win7 still works pretty well. HP and Dell does not always make drivers available. Stupid, but ... thats hardware

To help you get used to the new design of win8 download Classic Shell 4.6.5 from SourceForge or ninite.com It gives you your full start menu and normal options you are used to in Windows

After years of running windows I actually think it's time to jump ship to Mac. This tile crap from MS is not for me. I want to input and manipulate data on a computer with a pointing device and keyboard, not my fingers. I cannot imagine doing post in lightroom with my fingers


----------



## NotABunny (Feb 4, 2013)

Windows 8. It's slightly faster, uses less memory, has fast boot if you like that sort of stuff and is the future. You don't need the start menu. You don't need to use Metro. Just *Win+D to get into desktop mode and everything is like before*, and Win + typing for search; also, Win+X for the advanced menu.

Oh, and the antivirus is now integrated, no need for a separate download.

... And get an SSD, at least for the OS (a 60 GB SSD would be fine).


----------



## Menace (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm really happy with my Windors 7 - no problems running LR4 and CS6


----------



## m (Feb 4, 2013)

jp121 said:


> Dual boot or VM.
> 
> I have WIN7 on VM.



VMs didn't cut it for me.
The performance was not good enough on my rather old setup.
I recommend the dual boot if you feel like keep on using a microsoft operating system with a smaller footprint.

LR works great with Win 7.


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 4, 2013)

+1 for Win 7

How about ubuntu linux and running LR on wine? I do not have LR so have not tried it myself. Anyone who has experience?

Cheers!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 4, 2013)

RC said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Keep your current WinXP PC the way it is and get another PC for your photography with Win7 Pro x64 and run Lightroom 4 on that. Get a good higher end IPS display for the photo pc. The Photo PC is just another tool.
> ...


Full Disclosure - I am in IT, I see and support many types of systems and OS versions. I used XP x64 as my main workstation up until a couple months ago. I still use it for some things (through an RDP session from my new Win7x64 workstation). I sympathize with folks that don't want to change. For those that the PC is just a tool, upgrading/changing the OS is a hassle. Still, please be aware that the time is nearing when all updates, support, etc are going to end for XP.

*XP will become a dead OS in April 2014*. http://www.technibble.com/windows-xp-support-ends-in-april-2014-what-technicians-need-to-know/

What this means is you will no longer receive updates for security, drivers, etc. The OS will still function but it will cease to exist as far as Microsoft is concerned.

Windows 7 is actually a great OS and it isn't that hard to become comfortable with. It performs better and much more reliable and secure. You would like it even more on a laptop. Lightroom or any other similar software is going to benefit from a 64 bit OS and at least 8GB of RAM, preferably 16GB. Just do it and don't look back. It's not that big of a deal. Then after you are comfortable with Win7 on the Photo PC, start deciding about your main workstation. My suggestion on that is to go to buy.com or eCost.com and purchase a refurbished HP or DELL Core2Duo workstation PC with Win7 Pro for about $250. I would suggest to stick with Intel Core2 or i Series CPU + Chipset and away from AMD or Pentium 4. Here's a good example... http://tinyurl.com/aza9qt5


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> .
> 
> Windows 8 will cause much pain and suffering - save yourself!


How did it cause you pain and suffering? I have 7 windows 7 pc's plus the new Windows 8 DELL XPS I bought a month ago. I did buy Start 8 for $4.99, and now its like Windows 7 as far as the UI goes. I like the quick launch like XP had, and thats restored the same way as it is in Windows 7. Windows 8 does take a couple of hours to figure out, I had to research GPT Drives in order to clone the oem hard drive to my SSD, and learn how to close a program, but its all Windows 7 underneath, except its a bit faster and some issues seem to be smoothed out.


----------



## gkaefer (Feb 4, 2013)

+1 for Win7 Prof.Edition on a 64bit PC.
Win8 is only of interest if you plan to buy a touchscreen so you can handle your PC with fingertips like an tablet PC or your mobile phone. Win8 comes with 2 surfaces... the new one for the fingertips and the one more or less unchanged from Win7. LR,PS,PSE or other software will never be used in the fingertipps surface, there only seperatley programmed "Apps" like on mobile phones will run.

if you feel to need the fastboot feature from win8 you can install your win7 on a SSD disc (or SSD disc RAID1) so booting will also be faster than with normal harddrive.


----------



## papa-razzi (Feb 4, 2013)

Windows 8 is a reaction to the device-comprehensive iOS and Mac OS - from phone to tablet to laptop to desktop. All have a similar look and feel. Apple has been moving in this direction for quite some time, step by step. Microsoft tried to do it all at once to play catch-up, and has had lack-luster acceptance of Windows 8. Microsoft will keep improving it and eventually work out the issues many people have with the Win 8 UI.

Under the UI, Win 8 is much the same as Win 7. However, Microsoft often releases software with bugs or other issues, so it is best to wait a year or more to upgrade to a new Microsoft OS. I usually don't bother upgrading the OS on an existing machine except for service packs.

If you have a current PC that did not come with Windows 8, I suggest Windows 7. If you are building your own machine, again I suggest Windows 7. Windows 7 will have drivers for all current software and hardware, and manufacturers will continue to support Win7 for a few years or more. You will also have more success finding drivers for older devices for Win7 than Win8.

If you are buying a new machine, use the OS that comes with it. (Likely Windows8) The OS that comes with the machine has all the proper drivers and has been tested together with the hardware and will be supported by the manufacturer. There are ways to get around the unwanted touchscreen UI of Win8 so it feels more like Win7 as mentioned by other posters.

If you have to upgrade much of the hardware on your old machine, it is better to scrap it and get a new machine. The concept of being able to indefinitely upgrade an older machine is false. Maybe some memory or a new hard drive at some point. Much beyond that and you get into compatibility issues because your machine is too old and doesn't properly support the new gear (i.e. graphics cards, etc.) that you are trying to put into your machine. It is too costly and ultimately a poorer solution to upgrade everything.

I ultimately went and built a dedicated Windows 7 PC for my lightroom and photoshop last summer. I designed this set up just for photo editing. This is not as expensive or as difficult as you may think, and you get considerbly more machine for the dollar spent than going with a Dell, HP, etc. ( If you want the components list I used, message me directly. I did a lot of research prior to building out the machine.)
I use a laptop for my daily use machine. I use dropbox for the occasional file swapping between machines.

XP is dead. Most anything you buy today - either software or hardware - will no longer support XP. It is definitely time to upgrade.


----------



## tphillips63 (Feb 4, 2013)

Go with Windows 7. Windows 8 is just not a very good desktop interface. There are many things that feel disconnected from each other and it is more difficult to use with a mouse and keyboard.

With Windows 7, you will feel like it is XP after just a little while and realize you could have changed earlier.

Windows 8 interface for the desktop user is just not good enough yet. Too much reliance on touch gestures that we do not have the peripherals to do properly.

If it Windows 8 was 'just' the desktop part then it would be, by far, the best windows ever. Saddled with the tile interface that is not connected in any way to the desktop it is a frustrating mess.


----------



## Richard8971 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow, lots of thoughts and ideas. Just for the record, I went with a dual boot XP/Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit system. XP will allow me to still use some hardware and software that I have that is only comptatable with XP and 7 will allow me to go forward.

I love 7 so far and I even upgraded to 16gb of DDR3 ram. (I only had 2gb before) My machine flies now. I will only use XP when I need to use hardware or software not compatable with 7, but I have been able to get about 98% of my stuff to work with 7. I love the feel of 7, it's a fantastic upgrade to XP.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and responces!

D


----------



## RGF (Mar 22, 2013)

jp121 said:


> No idea of 8 but 7 was pretty good.
> 
> i chucked it all in and finally crossed over to the mac side.



Agree win 7 is very nice. Will move to Mac once the new Mac pros are released


----------



## axtstern (Mar 22, 2013)

Some thoughts about the love to a technology from the last millenium:


Desktop operating systems End of mainstream support End of extended support
Windows XP April 14, 2009 April 8, 2014 
Windows Vista April 10, 2012 April 11, 2017 
Windows 7 January 12, 2015 January 14, 2020 

If your hardware supports it go to Windows 8
If your hardware does not support it... go and buy some proper one.
You are mature enaugh to desire Lightroom
You are serious enough to spent your time on Canon Rumors which deals with future technology that is not even in the shelves.
It would be a flawed logic to treat your picture and the related workflow with past technology. Or to teach yourself the usage of an OS that is surpassed by two or three newer versions.

By the way the next Version of Windows OS (let us call it "Blue") is at milestone 1 in it's development that means you will see it in shelves probably before the summer 2014. 

regards


----------



## Pi (Mar 22, 2013)

I had the WIN 8 RC installed and could not stand it. I did install a third party Start menu software. Still, too often, the tiles would show up and I have to click on desktop, etc.

Is there a way to hide the tiles once and for all?


----------



## missitnoonan (Mar 22, 2013)

Win8 + the $5 Start8 program is a winner. Recently built a new PC and purchased a system builder copy of Win8 Pro and it really couldn't have been easier (as an aside, the system builder version is for home builders, not professional builders, they'd get a volume discount copy). 

Zero driver issues, awesome stability, I've really had no problems with it. 

The Metro interface really is pretty terrible on a non touch system though, but get Start8 and you'll almost never have to deal with it. 

LR4.3 runs great, though I did build a pretty beefy system so it should.


----------



## MarcPool (Mar 22, 2013)

Windows 8 works fine with Lightroom 4.x I've never update my lightroom.
W8 will take you a couple of days to get used to, but just consider the w8 interface as a bigger version of the old w7 start button and you will be fine. You can use your mouse to scroll the programs or just start typing if you did that in w7 start. 
Loads of apps like Outlook and Lightroom still go back to the old desktop you are used to.


----------



## papa-razzi (Mar 22, 2013)

If you are upgrading the OS on an existing machine - Win 7 64-bit.
If that machine is older than 2 years, buy a new machine with Win 8 and Start8.

Or, buy a Mac. I have Macs and PCs. Versus Win 7, I find the Mac UI different, not necessarily vastly superior (snow leppard). However, the overall experience is better - things just work. It takes a while to get used to doing things on the Mac if you are a life-long PC user. But once you do, most people don't go back to PC.

I agree Win8 is a failed attempt by microsoft to catch up to the well designed OS X/iOS multi-device user experience. If you have to go up the learning curve for Win8, why not spend that time transitioning to a Mac?

I ended up building my own system dedicated to my photo & video processing, and went with Win7 64-bit because I could do so for far less money than purchasing a Mac. But if I were buying a new machine for general purpose use, I would not bother with a win8 machine. I would go with a mac.


----------



## Richard8971 (Mar 22, 2013)

papa-razzi said:


> If you are upgrading the OS on an existing machine - Win 7 64-bit.
> If that machine is older than 2 years, buy a new machine with Win 8 and Start8.
> 
> Or, buy a Mac. I have Macs and PCs. Versus Win 7, I find the Mac UI different, not necessarily vastly superior (snow leppard). However, the overall experience is better - things just work. It takes a while to get used to doing things on the Mac if you are a life-long PC user. But once you do, most people don't go back to PC.
> ...



My machine is fairly new, I rebuild it about every two years. I custom built my PC so I can upgrade components as they are needed. I am currently running a Black Edition quad core AMD CPU overclocked to almost 4GHz running 16GB of DDR3 memory and 3TB of SATA drives. 

D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 22, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> I went with a dual boot XP/Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit system. XP will allow me to still use some hardware and software that I have that is only comptatable with XP and 7 will allow me to go forward.


Congratulations ... Good choice. I like your tag line from Matrix "There is no spoon" ... I wish it was true for some of our problems in life  ... BTW, if I remember correctly that line was said by the kid who was bending the spoon in part 1?


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Mar 22, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Richard8971 said:
> 
> 
> > I went with a dual boot XP/Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit system. XP will allow me to still use some hardware and software that I have that is only comptatable with XP and 7 will allow me to go forward.
> ...




Spoon boy: Do not try and bend the spoon. That's impossible. Instead... only try to realize the truth.

Neo: What truth?

Spoon boy: There is no spoon.

Neo: There is no spoon?

Spoon boy: Then you'll see, that it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 22, 2013)

Cptn Rigo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Richard8971 said:
> ...


OK, now I remember ... so it was said by both. Thanks


----------



## Rockets95 (Mar 22, 2013)

Windows 7 is Windows XP fixed. I just got a new laptop with Windows 8. I got Start8 from Stardock, so no huge learning curve. Definately go for the 64bit OS.


----------



## zim (Mar 22, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



Excellent post Rusty, you won't get much return from the geeky types here but your advice is spot on


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 23, 2013)

Since we are on the topic of Adobe Photoshop and computers, I have a question. Last August (after being a Windows user for 17 years ... from Win 95, 97, 98SE, XP, Vista & Win 7) I switched to Apple Mac Book Pro with the following config:
Mac Book Pro 9.2, 13-inch Mid 2012
OSX 10.8.3
Processor: 2.9 Ghz, Intel Core i7
Memory: 16 GB 1600 Mhz DDR3 (originally came with 8GB but I upgraded it to 16GB, from OWC)
HDD: 750GB SATA
It works fine (better than my M14x Alienware) and I have no issue with running CS6, Lightroom, Final Cut Pro & Aperture, iMovie etc ... but I've been tempted with upgrading the HDD to:
a. OWC Mercury Electra 6G (480 GB)
OR
b. OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G (240 GB)
What I want to know is, will upgrading to the above SSD hard disks make a significant speed difference in the way my MBP functions? ... BTW, I am aware that my current HDD has 77/MBps Read speed and that the above SSD will be at over 556/MBps etc, but how much of a difference will it be, in real world usage when working with CS6, Lightroom, FCP, Aperture etc? 

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Richard8971 (Apr 1, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Cptn Rigo said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



LOL! I love that movie. And the quote reminds me that there is always a different way of looking at things, esp when you have to solve a problem. When you think you have tried all logical means, then maybe you need to start looking outside the box. 

A quote from Sherlock Holmes is a great one to remember, "when you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.."



D

Oh, and Neo said it one more time when he and Trinty were standing on the cable mount above the elevator holding onto each other, just before he shot the base of the cable mount sending the car plunging.


----------



## thepancakeman (Apr 1, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> A quote from Sherlock Holmes is a great one to remember, "when you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.."



That's a Star Trek quote from Spock--you're telling me that he was quoting Holmes?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 1, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Since we are on the topic of Adobe Photoshop and computers, I have a question. Last August (after being a Windows user for 17 years ... from Win 95, 97, 98SE, XP, Vista & Win 7) I switched to Apple Mac Book Pro with the following config:
> Mac Book Pro 9.2, 13-inch Mid 2012
> OSX 10.8.3
> Processor: 2.9 Ghz, Intel Core i7
> ...


No one has an answer?


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 1, 2013)

I put a Crucial SSD in my GF'S MBP and it it AWESOME. PS boots in about 3 seconds.




Just do it!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 1, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> Ugh, I just bought Lightroom 4 and to my horror, it is not comptatible with XP!!!
> 
> After the release of Vista, I swore to myself that I would stick with XP (which I really like) for as long as I can. Well after 12 years of faithful XP use, it looks like my travels have come to an end.
> 
> ...



I've moved from XP Pro x64 to 7 Pro x64 just 2 weeks ago for the same reason (actually, I had been using workarounds to get a lot of different types of software to install on XP x 64), I have the same AMD Phenom II X4 965 processor and Windows 7 really flies with it (not even overclocked but the PC does have 8 gigs of memory). 

So go for it! Windows 7 x64 professional 

FWIW don't even think about Vista.


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 1, 2013)

Rockets95 said:


> Windows 7 is Windows XP fixed.



Its more like Vista fixed.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> I put a Crucial SSD in my GF'S MBP and it it AWESOME. PS boots in about 3 seconds.
> 
> Just do it!


Thanks for the reply ... I am aware that it will significantly increases the boot time, I am more keen on knowing how PS CS6 works once its up and running.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Apr 2, 2013)

Unleash the power of 64bit with Win7.
You will enjoy it.


----------

